
I am a time-traveler from the future, here to beg you to stop what you are doing - SirLJ
https://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/1lfobc/i_am_a_timetraveler_from_the_future_here_to_beg/
======
jraedisch
I am slightly more pro Bitcoin, but it is still a great read.

